# IKEA Bangsund bed instructions?



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi ALl

We are getting an Ikea Bansung bed. It doesnt come with instructions however. Can anyone tell me where I could fin them? I looked on google but I never have much lkuck finding anything like that .

Cheers

Chris


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)




----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

I am assuming that you are not buying from Ikea directly, and rather this is second hand? Either way, call up your local Ikea store and ask for the instructions for that model. In my experience, they keep and archive of models from the past few years.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

No IKEAs out this way. 

I did one more search and saw someone selling a Bangsund on Craigslist in Montreal and she graciously scanned and emailed me the instructions. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Poischiche (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,

You've possibly forgotten about this post since last year, but I make an attempt after all.
I have the same problem, looking for the instructions of the same bed, but cannot find it... if, by a miracle, you still have the scanned document, could you please send it to me? It would help us a lot  .

Anna
[email protected]






moonsocket said:


> No IKEAs out this way.
> 
> I did one more search and saw someone selling a Bangsund on Craigslist in Montreal and she graciously scanned and emailed me the instructions.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

According to the tv show "How Do They Do That?", 10% of all Europeans are conceived in an IKEA bed.


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

> According to the tv show "How Do They Do That?", 10% of all Europeans are conceived in an IKEA bed.


Yes, in fact "Bangsund" is a translation of...


----------

